# This Is Kinda Interesting...



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

As I have posted about, DW and I would like a small 5'er that has bunk space that can accommodate our growing family. Also - as the Texas Outbackers know, we often have my mom and aunt come along with us. 4 adults and 2 kids (with a 3rd on the way) gets very cramped in a 23RS. I would love to see some manufacturers start to focus on packing in functionality and floorplan you see in 36' 5'ers into 5th wheel floorplans that are 31' and under. Seems like "bigger is better" is what most of them are still thinking. I recently got a message back from a rep at a camper mfg. that said they had no plans for any such thing (shorter, front bunk, side aisle bath 5'er) as I had emailed him about. I was pretty surprised to be honest (and disappointed). We don't go resorting, we go camping and big 5'ers (or TT's) don't work at the places we typically visit.

We have been looking at a Sundance XLT 5'er plan that has very good weight specs except that it is a bit on the long side at 34'. For us, it is a step in the right direction though. By that I mean - a 5'er that has an isolated (close door) bunkroom that can accommodate 3 kids and overall, a family of 5 and on occasion, two additional adults. I have to wonder if length might be saved by turning the front queen bed sideways and putting it in a bed slide and adding a side-aisle bath. I believe that you can get the "12 pack" sofa in this model which is very similar to the long sofa in that front-bunk Sydney model. The Sundance brand manager told me that you can order that from the factory as an upgrade. We would probably get one - dedicated dinettes don't do much for us. We eat 90% of our meals outside anyways. The sofa in the superslide is now an air-bed sofa sleeper. I think that the "jack knife" indication in the floorplan is from 2009. DW likes this plan though and generally, I like the specs except for the length - kudos to Heartland for we consider to be a step in the right direction.

For some reason, you cannot see the floorplan by looking at the Sundance XLT page on Heartland's website, instead it is way down at the bottom of the regular Sundance page. The photo gallery is in the Sundance XLT area though. The plan looks very good in the photographs - the floorplan view does not do it much justice imo. This model went into "full production" around 09/08 according to Heartland but there aren't very many of them on dealer lots...whether that is due to production or popularity, I cannot say. Here is the floorplan and some pics of the bunkhouse from Heartland's website.

Sundance XLT 315RD














































8360 dry wt.
1500 hitch
11'10" height
34' long

-CC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

This is very similar to our 29fbhs and they are also hard to find, but they are out there. Wea re actually considering selling ours, because we have gotten toyhauler fever. I like that floor plan by heartland also. Great use of space and the additional door as well.

Cant sem to figure out the linking process, but it is in for sale section on here.

This is the floor plan









Good luck.
Jim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CC.

I will tell you that you should take a moment and truly look at the OPEN RANGES... i know that MSWALT got PROFFESIONAL and i hooked on them and we wound up each purchasing one of our own... the quality simply can't be beat -- and FunTime RV is still giving them away for some reason .. its relatively lightweight YET is considered a four season trailer ... if you are going to be at the TEXAS RALLY in two weeks you could walk through mine and PROFESSIONALS ...

SS


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ghosty - I sure like the Open Ranges but they have no floorplans that are anything like what would meet our needs. Sure Prof. has a monster huge 5 slide quad bunk 5'er (I'm not pullin' that with anything less than a 1 ton dually) and you have a nice 33' but it has 1 bunk and a jacknife sofa. That heartland has 2 bunks, jacknife sofa and a dinette that makes into a bunk - all in the bunkroom. It is just a little on the long side for us. Open Range is the mfg. that I emailed in hopes that they were developing more family oriented plans but the answer was "not at this time".

-CC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

the 29fbhs sleeps 7. queen up front 2 bunks, fold down dinette and a full fold out hide a bed couch. 7790 dry weight and 31'9" or really close to that and my loaded pin weight is 1900. Spec says like 1500.

Jim


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> the 29fbhs sleeps 7. queen up front 2 bunks, fold down dinette and a full fold out hide a bed couch. 7790 dry weight and 31'9" or really close to that and my loaded pin weight is 1900. Spec says like 1500.
> 
> Jim


We aren't interested in taking down/putting up a dinette and couch every night. Now...the 31FQBHS Sydney has some serious bunk space!

-CC


----------



## Joe 30450 (Oct 13, 2008)

[[/quote]

We aren't interested in taking down/putting up a dinette and couch every night. Now...the 31FQBHS Sydney has some serious bunk space!

-CC
[/quote]

Do you know if they plan a 2011 version of the 31FQBHS ? We really like the floor plan !!!

Joe


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I am not sure about any specs and I cant find it, but I thought they were putting out a new 5er with quad bunks in the nose.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The 329FBH has the 2 bunks plus air sleeper sofa in the nose...










Steve


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> The 329FBH has the 2 bunks plus air sleeper sofa in the nose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and is over 36' long. We actually love that plan - it just will not fit where we normally go camping.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Joe 30450 said:


> [


We aren't interested in taking down/putting up a dinette and couch every night. Now...the 31FQBHS Sydney has some serious bunk space!

-CC
[/quote]

Do you know if they plan a 2011 version of the 31FQBHS ? We really like the floor plan !!!

Joe
[/quote]

Joe - I sure do not know but it looks like the plan is gone for now. You never know what they may have up their sleeves though!

-CC


----------

